# Video's stop and start



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

HI, I just wanted to add that i finally got my video back on track...and how I got about doing that. Although i appreciated the information that i received here, we were on the wrong track. I want to mention this in the event that maybe someone else most likely would come across the same problem. After downloading various malware and antispyware software, and using them and still not doing anything to improve my video problem...it hit me ....maybe its my broadband connection? Sure enough, i was not getting the right amount that I am paying for and had the technician come over to my home and discovered that and straighten it out...so now I do not have that problem of slow buffering and start upon viewing videos. Hope this helps others.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It would actually help if you posted to the original thread, this pronouncement here doesn't help much, nobody knows what you're talking about.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

well, that was my first clue, but i remembered that i clicked on Solve, so i thought it was not in existence any longer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nope, they stay for searches. If you posted it, it should be here.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I just wanted to let others know, that my problem has been solved, not by the malware and antivirus method, but by the fact that the one thing "we" overlooked when this problem was entered here, is that maybe it was my broadband connection at fault. Well, it was and has been corrected by the server technician...so those that may have the problem I had, check your server connections whatever they may be...Thanks to those who tried to help me..at least I have, I think, a clean pc.


----------



## tonyboy9 (Mar 13, 2008)

What about the error message "Insufficient bandwidth" when my downloaded video clip stops playing?

The Web site ForaTV.com wants over 700 kbps, and my tested bandwidth on my PC running Windows XP is a bit more than 300 kbps.

What is the fix here?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, I have never encountered a problem such as yours, so I cannot answer. My situation was a bit different I think. I was not trying to view a downloaded video file, I was trying to view video clips that one runs across occasionally on various browsers. You might check your speedtest to see if your getting what you pay for...Mine is 3mb's max, but most of the time it reads around the 1500-1600 kps, enough to be able to view videos..but at the time of my problem, it was only reading around 500 kps...definitely a no-no as far as viewing videos. Now, i am able at times get close to 3 mb's and all is well...wish you luck...check your speed again, that might help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*tonyboy9*, I'm closing this thread. Please post a new thread in the appropriate forum if you have an issue, this isn't the proper forum.


----------

